# average hourly wage for a new basic in mass



## dabeefa (Sep 30, 2010)

hey everybody i just got my basic ticket and i was wondering if anyone knows off-hand the average hourly wage of a new emt basic??  any replies are greatly appreciated.                  thank you in advance.   Joe


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 30, 2010)

If it's for an IFT service... ask what the hourly wage at a fast food resturaunt is, then subtract a few dollars


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 30, 2010)

If I recall correctly, a few years ago the Boston area averaged in the $12-$15/hr range.


----------



## Sam Adams (Oct 1, 2010)

https://fallonambulance.jobs/variables/read/3

I tried a few of the other privates, but they don't post their hourly rate.


----------



## looker (Oct 1, 2010)

Sam Adams said:


> https://fallonambulance.jobs/variables/read/3
> 
> I tried a few of the other privates, but they don't post their hourly rate.



That pay table is way to high. No way would i pay someone $12 to start with 0 years of experience.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 1, 2010)

Looker,
If I memory serves me correctly Fallon is what Brewster ambulance became after they sold their Boston operation to AMR. At the time I worked for AMR they had their choice of who they would hire. So if you got in the door at zero years experience for $12/hr there is probably a reason. Cost of living in Boston and surrounding towns is also pretty high. If it wasn't I'd probably still be living in Quincy which so far probably has been my favorite place I have lived so far.


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 1, 2010)

looker said:


> That pay table is way to high. No way would i pay someone $12 to start with 0 years of experience.



So because you won't, that means nobody else should/would/could?
Maybe that mentality is part of the problem.

Then again you're an LA area IFT company owner. Enough said.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 1, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> Looker,
> If I memory serves me correctly Fallon is what Brewster ambulance became after they sold their Boston operation to AMR.



Brewster actually became EasCare ambulance, out of Dorchester, but Brewster has re-formed recently, and is back to running some of their old operation...


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 1, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Brewster actually became EasCare ambulance, out of Dorchester, but Brewster has re-formed recently, and is back to running some of their old operation...



Looks like my memory is failing, but sounds about right. Either way Eascare , Fallon, or Cataldo had their pick of multitudes of medics and emt's looking for greener pastures than AMR circa 1995-1999 when I worked for them.


----------



## gicts (Oct 2, 2010)

They didn't tell you, or you didn't ask before you started the class? I think basics are starting off around $20/hr here.


----------



## Sumredhead86 (Nov 17, 2010)

well they started me at 12.50 =)


----------

